# Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm



## zeroz (4. Mai 2009)

*Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Seit neustem tauchen neue Lüfter mit den Größen 180 mm - 200mm auf. Doch hört man von dennen nicht viel, da habe ich mir gedacht "machste mal ein Thread zu diesen Thema". Mich interessiert was taugen die neuen Modelle oder Größen, sind diese z.B nicht lauter oder kühlen Sie vielleicht besser als 2 120 mm Lüfter. Wie denkt Ihr werden die Herrsteller viel Markenlüfter darauf reagieren, bleiben Sie eher bei den Standardgrößen oder wagen Sie sich evtl. in das neue Umfeld. Gibt es Test zu den neuen etwas wenigen Lüftern. Alles Sachen über die man diskutieren könnte oder sollte .

Grüße


----------



## nyso (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Also ich hab in meinem HAF 932 3x230mm drin, und die bewegen Luft ohne Ende^^
Sind sehr stark, und trotzdem SEHR leise. Nur die 140mm und der 120mm sowie die Graka sind in meinem Sys zu hören.


----------



## zeroz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Und was sagen den die Profi's bzw. Modder ??? Lohnt sich den überhaupt der Kauf solcher Lüfter oder gar der Gehäuse wie z.B NZXT Panzerbox oder Coolermaster HAF 932 ???

Grüße


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Wenn man so wie ich massiv übertakten will, aber keine Wasserkühlung will, lohnt sich z.B. das HAF sehr. Für den normalen Alltagsbetrieb braucht man solche Monster aber überhaupt nicht.


----------



## zeroz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Ja, ich frage weil ich mir demnächst das NZXT Panzerbox Gehäuse zulegen möchte und die 190mm schon ne gewaltige Größe ist und ich bis dato nicht mal wußte das es so Monster schon gibt. Naja und Test habe ich auch noch keine gelesen bzw. nirgends gesehen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Solche Lüftergrößen sind doch gut. Und natürlich sind die für den Allatagsgebrach zu haben. Es gillt eigentlich fast immer, das je Kühler desto besser für die Pc komponenten


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Allerdings ist das HAF ein riesen Staubsauger^^
Und in diesen Größen hab ich noch keinen Staubschutz gesehen.


----------



## 4clocker (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Ich hab den hier 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - ichbinleise Fan 225m/800rpm LED Blau ( 225x225x30mm ) Akasa AK-F2230SM-CB 220mm Blue LED - Crystal Clear (220x220x30mm) 79022
unter meinem MO-RA. Hab ihn nur an 7 Volt laufen, ist kaum zu höhren und schiebt trotzdem noch jede Menge Luft.
Also ich finds gut das es endlich richtig große Lüfter gibt.


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

ich binn sooooooo lange auf der suche nach einem  roten lüfter find aber leider keinen die durchflussrate von meinem Thermaltake V9 standart lüfter am top ist zu gering...


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Hol dir doch einen mit blauen LEDs und rüste den dann auf rote LEDs um. So dürftest du mehr Auswahl haben.


----------



## Beat84 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Naja also für Seitenwand vielleicht. Klar, warum nicht!?!


----------



## Bigyeti (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> ich binn sooooooo lange auf der suche nach einem  roten lüfter find aber leider keinen die durchflussrate von meinem Thermaltake V9 standart lüfter am top ist zu gering...



Sowas hier?
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » Ersatzteil Cooler Master 200mm Lüfter rote LED für RC-932


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*



Bigyeti schrieb:


> Sowas hier?
> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » Ersatzteil Cooler Master 200mm Lüfter rote LED für RC-932



Das ist ja echt genial, endlich kann ich weiter modden^^
Da der Seitenlüfter und der Toplüfter ja schwarz sind, siehts mit LEDs ziemlich bescheiden aus^^
Jetzt kann ich die auch ersetzen und blaue LEDs reinbauen


----------



## Bigyeti (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

^^
np 
Aber schwarz mit LED's sieht auch ned schlecht aus


----------



## 4clocker (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*



> ich binn sooooooo lange auf der suche nach einem roten lüfter find aber leider keinen die durchflussrate von meinem Thermaltake V9 standart lüfter am top ist zu gering...


Wo hast du denn gesucht, den roten Cooler Master gibts schon n viertel Jahr


----------



## _hellgate_ (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

ja ic weiß aber ich such noch ein paar andere außer dem coolermaster akasa und ichinleise machen auch ein paar haben mir ber zu wenig cfm wieviel cfm hat den der cooleaster mit den roten leds?


----------



## ltilly1991 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Ich sehe dieser Entwicklung auch sehr erfreut zu. Je größer der Lüfter, desto langsamer die Drehzahl, woraus widerum geringerer Lärm resultiert. Ein 60mm NB- Lüfter macht Beispielsweise einen Höllenlärm, gefolgt von GraKa- Lüfter, dann der CPU- Kühler der eher selten hochdreht, und am leisesten sind meistens die Gehäuselüfter, auch wenns "nur" 120mm sind bei mir- soviel zum Sinn von 200mm Lüftern.

Der Airflow muss der Hammer sein in der Panzerbox, habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mein Antec 300 gegen Sie einzutauschen aber momentan scheitert das am lieben Geld ;-S

Ich würde mir trotz alledem wünschen, dass alle Premiumhersteller in das Geschäft mit der neuen Größe einsteigen.

amen.


----------



## BigBubby (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Solche Lüftergrößen sind doch gut. Und natürlich sind die für den Allatagsgebrach zu haben. Es gillt eigentlich fast immer, das je Kühler desto besser für die Pc komponenten


Gilt nicht für HDDs. Die arbeiten am Ausfallsichersten bei einer mittleren Temperatur und nicht bei der niedrigsten 


Allgemein zu Lüftern:

Lüfter können entweder viel luft fördern oder sind Leise (natürlich gibts noch die billigen, die weder das eine noch das andere können). 
Die großen Lüfter müssen, da die geschwindigkeit und damit die schwingung der blätter, sowie verwirbelungen, mit dem radius stark steigen, langsam drehen. Das wird natürlich durch die größere Fläche ausgeglichen.
Besser oder schlechter kann man also nicht sagen, sondern nur für den anwendungszweck sinnvoller oder nicht 
An sich gilt, so wenig lüfter wie möglich, so viele wie nötig 
Ob jetzt z.B. 4 120er oder 1 240er sinnvoll ist, müßte man mal testen. Vielleicht mal der PCGH vorschlagen...



ltilly1991 schrieb:


> Ich sehe dieser Entwicklung auch sehr erfreut zu. Je größer der Lüfter, desto langsamer die Drehzahl, woraus widerum geringerer Lärm resultiert. Ein 60mm NB- Lüfter macht Beispielsweise einen Höllenlärm, gefolgt von GraKa- Lüfter, dann der CPU- Kühler der eher selten hochdreht, und am leisesten sind meistens die Gehäuselüfter, auch wenns "nur" 120mm sind bei mir- soviel zum Sinn von 200mm Lüftern.


Je größer, desto langsam, desto leiser stimmt leider halt nicht, da ja die geschwindigkeit bacg azßen hin zunimmt und damit es garnicht mal leiser werden muß...


----------



## nyso (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die neue Lüftergrößen 180mm - 200mm*

Also der rote Lüfter von Cooler Master bewegt Luft ohne Ende. Einen so starken Lüfter hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------

